# [Javascript] Datum + 2 Tage



## The619 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie rechne ich denn ein aktuelles Datum in Javascript + 2 Tage.
Und bekomme dann wieder das Datum heraus?

Lg
The619


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Oktober 2007)

```
alert(new Date(new Date().getTime()+(2*24*60*60*1000)).toLocaleString());
```


----------

